# 5Dii auto iso stuck on 400.



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, I think the title says it all. The auto iso on my 5Dii is stuck on 400, however, this is only on manual mode and thus my custom settings as well. 

Has anyone had this experience or know of a fix, or should I send it in to Canon?

Thank you all greatly,
-Tabor


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 18, 2012)

this is a known issue with the mark 2 that was never fixed by Canon (as far as I know). A lot of people complain about this in the mark 2. I think it was fixed in the mark 3


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2012)

It's not a bug, it's a feature. Or so they say...

Your camera is functioning normally, it's just that for some reason, Canon decided that with a flash attached or in M mode, Auto ISO should be locked at ISO 400. You can set the ISO manually to whatever you want. If your C# settings are based on M mode, the same limitation applies. 

Not that it helps, but for the 7D and subsequent cameras, Auto ISO works in M mode, so you set aperture and shutter speed, and the camera sets the ISO to achieve the metered exposure.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 18, 2012)

You won't see this in 5D III or newer cameras. AF system + fixed Auto ISO in M mode are two main reasons I switched from 5D II to 5D III.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

Read page 58 of your manual.


----------



## Ew (Nov 18, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> You won't see this in 5D III or newer cameras. AF system + fixed Auto ISO in M mode are two main reasons I switched from 5D II to 5D III.


+1

I was always flipping between av & tv _-wishing auto iso. Would work it's wonders. This was a major point with the 5D3 for me.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 18, 2012)

Doesn't Magic Lantern correct this issue? 

I am thinking about installing it. The benefits it adds make the 5DII a far more economical choice than the 5DIII.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature. Or so they say...
> 
> Your camera is functioning normally, it's just that for some reason, Canon decided that with a flash attached or in M mode, Auto ISO should be locked at ISO 400. You can set the ISO manually to whatever you want. If your C# settings are based on M mode, the same limitation applies.
> 
> Not that it helps, but for the 7D and subsequent cameras, Auto ISO works in M mode, so you set aperture and shutter speed, and the camera sets the ISO to achieve the metered exposure.



I'd consider it a bug... Why wouldn't they give us the OPTION to set ISO automatically in Manual? Granted, it's manual mode, but why make it available on other cameras then if it wasn't a feature some people might find useful.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 18, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> I'd consider it a bug... Why wouldn't they give us the OPTION to set ISO automatically in Manual? Granted, it's manual mode, but why make it available on other cameras then if it wasn't a feature some people might find useful.



I'd consider it a "non-feature", Canon just didn't add it then and is not in the habit of massively backporting features (the 7d firmware was an exception and it contained a working auto-iso like on the 60d).

There should be some things left that make you wish for the newest and more expensive camera, isn't it :-> ... and indeed comparing the firmware features of 5d2->5d3 makes me rather go for the 6d because I guess I'd be annoyed if things that I even use on the 60d aren't available on the 5d2.



R1-7D said:


> Doesn't Magic Lantern correct this issue? I am thinking about installing it. The benefits it adds make the 5DII a far more economical choice than the 5DIII.



I don't think so, but you should try it anyway because ml is one of the few great features "Canon" has over Nikon :-o ... and ml on the 5d2 is 100% stable by now and you can uninstall it any time you want.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

Man that stinks,

Thank you all for your imput. I knew you all would know something about what I was referring to. It's not enough to push me over to the 5Diii just yet, but man I wish there was a firmware update for this. Well, I better keep shooting to afford an upgrade!

Thank you all again,
-Tabor


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> I'd consider it a bug... Why wouldn't they give us the OPTION to set ISO automatically in Manual? Granted, it's manual mode, but why make it available on other cameras then if it wasn't a feature some people might find useful.



A bug is something unintentional, this was intentional on Canon's part. The 5DIII can't set a minimum shutter speed of 1/1000 s, nor a maximum aperture - the 1D X can do both. Bugs? No - feature choices by Canon.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd consider it a bug... Why wouldn't they give us the OPTION to set ISO automatically in Manual? Granted, it's manual mode, but why make it available on other cameras then if it wasn't a feature some people might find useful.
> ...



I stand corrected. It's still an annoyance though. It's one of the reasons I wanted the mk3 over the mk2. That, the AF, the features avail on my 600ex-rt, and some of the video improvements


----------



## candyman (Nov 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Read page 58 of your manual.



Mine - dutch manual - page 125

In modes P /TV / AV / M the ISO speed is automatically set between 100 and 25800

But, the true auto iso speed is determined by user setting on [minimum] and [maximum] at [auto iso range]
So set the [auto iso range] for minimum at 100 and maximum [whatever until 25800]


----------



## Eli (Nov 24, 2012)

candyman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Read page 58 of your manual.
> ...



You're talking about the Mark III, I assume? It's different to the Mark II.


----------



## candyman (Nov 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...




Oh, yes. Sorry. long day. didn't see the last i


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 24, 2012)

Meh, this doesn't bother me that much for my type of shooting. I usually use AV or TV for action, and the ISO isn't stuck at 400 for those settings. 

Still, it would be nice to have...just like all the other 5DIII features.


----------



## SLIM FINGER (Nov 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature. Or so they say...
> 
> Your camera is functioning normally, it's just that for some reason, Canon decided that with a flash attached or in M mode, Auto ISO should be locked at ISO 400. You can set the ISO manually to whatever you want. If your C# settings are based on M mode, the same limitation applies.
> 
> Not that it helps, but for the 7D and subsequent cameras, Auto ISO works in M mode, so you set aperture and shutter speed, and the camera sets the ISO to achieve the metered exposure.



You should all read this Neuros post again carefuly !!
It states " with a flash attached " - thats the point .... If flash is not attached it goes over 400...


----------



## Eli (Nov 24, 2012)

SLIM FINGER said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a bug, it's a feature. Or so they say...
> ...



Maybe _YOU_ should read Neuro's post again carefully; "with a flash attached *OR in M mode*". So even if there is no flash attached, in M mode AutoISO is limited at 400.


----------

